# مواسعة جهاز الأوسيلوسكوب



## ahmed nour2 (13 يناير 2011)

ما معنى مواسعة جهاز الأوسيلوسكوب؟


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (14 يناير 2011)

الأوسيلوسكوب ببساطة شديدة هو جهاز الكترونى وظيفته هو إظهار شكل الموجة الكهربائية المسلطة على المدخل الخاص به
ويتكون التركيب الإلكترونى له من دائرتين الأولى خاصة بتحريك الشعاع الالكترونى على واجهة شاشة الجهاز فى الإتجاه الأفقى ويتم ذلك من خلال مايعرف بمولد موجة سن المنشارومكبرات جهد تالية له والذى يمكن ضبط تردده يدويا بضوابط يدوية على واجهة الجهاز ...
أما تحريك الشعاع الإلكترونى على واجهة شاشة الأوسيلسكوب فى الإتجاه الرأسى فيتم بدائرة أخرى بها عدة مراحل لمكبرات الجهد المتتالية المتصلة بشكل مباشر ليتم تكبير كلا من الجهد المستمر والمتردد والذى تحتويه الإشارة المراد رؤيتها بواسطة الأوسليسكوب و من ضمن العوامل التى تتوقف عليها جودة الأوسليسكوب هى مقدرته على تكبير الإشارات الداخلة على هذا المكبر بنفس الكفاءة والمستوى لحيز عريض من الترددات يبداء من التردد صفر (dc)ألى عدة ميجا سيكل/ثانية حسب كفاءةهذا المكبر لتكبير مختلف الترددات وهو ماتسميه أنت على ماأعتقد بالمواسعة لجهاز الإسليسكوب ....
أى إنها الحيز الترددى للمكبر الرأسى لجهاز الأوسليسكوب حسب فهمى لكلمة المواسعة وإلا فأرجوا كتابة الأصل الإنجليزى لها ..وأسئل الله تعالى لك كامل التوفيق ...


----------



## ahmed nour2 (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## norel (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

